# Ebay Kauf....



## Attila84 (20. Oktober 2010)

*Hallo wer kann mir Helfen, habe vor geraumer Zeit schon einmal angefragt. Wo ich ein Hinterbau für das Norco A-Line 08 her bekomm, sollte mich an Händler wenden das tat ich auch und habe von der Rückruf Aktion erfahren, Problem ist jetzt vielleicht habe mein Rahmen bei Ebay ersteigert. Und weis nun nicht ob es vielleicht so einer ist, der Zersägt wären müsste!?!? Hoffe es natürlich mal nicht aber weis es auch nicht, die Rahmennummer ist:*
DLM
                        BI-1818
                     A80201831
*Bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für Hilfe, glaube wenn es einer ist da  naja...........MFG ATTILA84 Grüße aus Leipzig*


----------



## saturno (21. Oktober 2010)

frag bei der firma wittich an, die sind der importeur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (21. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst es am Rahmen selber direkt erkennen, die "alten" hatten ein Frästeil mit einem Loch drin, das am Steuerkopf mit den beiden Rahmenrohren (ober- und unter-) verschweisst war. Die "neuen" haben da jetzt beidseitig zwei fette Gussets angeschweist, sieht nicht mehr so gut aus,  hält aber sicher für ewig.


----------

